# What an improvement over my Porter Cable drill press . . .



## Redoak49

Yes, it is a great drill press and I have had mine for more than 6 months. I love the range of speeds from 50 to over 5500 rpm. It is so easy to change speeds with a turn of a knob.

It has very little run out and smooth operation with a 6" stroke.


----------



## OSU55

Comparing $270 vs $1400 products? Yeah I hope it does everything very well…


----------



## Andybb

> Comparing $270 vs $1400 products? Yeah I hope it does everything very well…
> 
> - OSU55


+1 Yeah. For that kind of money it just oughta be heads and tails above anything else used in a home shop. Kinda like comparing Festool to Harbor Freight. 

That looks like an awesome machine from everything I've read about it in the past. ENJOY!!


----------



## copythat

I did compare the two because that is what I have owned. Like I said, it isn't cheap but it's a pleasure to use.


----------



## Redoak49

I compared it to my $650 Jet Drill Press and it is worth every penny.

By the way, there is no comparison between them. The Nova Voyager DVR is a great drill press.


----------



## RPhillips

When I upgrade from my HF P.o.S I plan to invest in one of these bad boys… have fun with it.


----------



## playingwithmywood

for $1400 it better be a milling machine


----------



## copythat

It's no milling machine but I thought $1200 was a good buy when compared to the PM at $1,449.99 (Rockler) or the Delta at $1,317.99 (CPO Outlets). I guess tools are in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> It s no milling machine but I thought $1200 was a good buy when compared to the PM at $1,449.99 (Rockler) or the Delta at $1,317.99 (CPO Outlets). I guess tools are in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> - copythat


First glad you like it and hope it works out well for you

I guess everyone has different needs also currently I have the Rigid 15 in it is like $450 new I got it for half of that like new but used it was has done everything I have asked it but when I saw that price tag my thoughts went this direction but then again I probably watch too much AVE on YouTube but then again you cannot get enough AVE

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mill-Drill-with-Stand/G0704


----------



## MagicalMichael

I recently sold my 25+ year old Toolcraft DP. I hated it. I have been thinking about what to replace it with and have drooled over the Nova but a recent experience gave me some pause and lead me to reconsider the $800, 17" Jet.

In Dec. of 2016 I had my 25 year old Williams & Hussey molder/planer rebuilt and their new electronic, variable speed control installed. In the first 25 years the only problem I had was one lost screw from the roller frame. Well this month, one month out of warranty, the electronic control unit failed. It has taken three weeks and $160 to get a new control unit. So I wonder if I want to spend an additional $600 to bring another circuit board into my shop? I think I could change a lot of belts in three weeks!

You mention sound. How much noise does the voyager create compared to other DP's you have used?

Thanks for the review.
Michael


----------



## copythat

Here is a video of the Nova Voyager going from 50 RPM to 3,000.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pM9UtUMRqEMjV9hKR8vrtmtxYNN3z9KF


----------



## copythat

The next two videos may be a better comparison.

Here is a video of the Nova Voyager at 1000 RPM:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Hi2ypL0tRDJO54CvzhNFPV5yRyOXmiXT

Here is the Porter Cable PCB660DP at 990 RPM:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=11Ahzp1AjH9N3-7gHN55oxskriY_rultg


----------



## Redoak49

I had concerns about the electronics but Teknatool has been making the speed controls for awhile and many on lathes. They have a good reputation.


----------



## MagicalMichael

Many years ago I was a young cost engineer working for IBM's semiconductor division at the time the world was beginning to transition from mainframe to distributed processing systems. We had a simple clock chip, under my management, which was on a ceramic substrate and had a proven record of working for 100,000 power on hours. The PC division chose to buy a plastic module from Hitachi with a life expectancy of 10,000 hours. They saved $.07 on every PC. Since then I have come to appreciate that everything in America has 2 bits worth of plastic in it, which, when it fails will render the whole, right up to a Tesla, inoperable.

I may still buy the Nova, but I will do so with my eyes wide open.

Michael


----------



## playingwithmywood

> Many years ago I was a young cost engineer working for IBM s semiconductor division at the time the world was beginning to transition from mainframe to distributed processing systems. We had a simple clock chip, under my management, which was on a ceramic substrate and had a proven record of working for 100,000 power on hours. The PC division chose to buy a plastic module from Hitachi with a life expectancy of 10,000 hours. They saved $.07 on every PC. Since then I have come to appreciate that everything in America has 2 bits worth of plastic in it, which, when it fails will render the whole, right up to a Tesla, inoperable.
> 
> I may still buy the Nova, but I will do so with my eyes wide open.
> 
> Michael
> 
> - MagicalMichael


yep this is what is wrong with the modern world even more need for #RightToRepair legislation


----------



## Redoak49

We live in a world where almost everything has electronics in it. Almost all of your Festool toys have electronics in them. Now, you could just buy old iron and avoid electronics in devices. You could also find old cars with no electronics.


----------



## BikerDad

> for $1400 it better be a milling machine
> 
> - playingwithmywood


You won't find a milling machine with 6" travel for $1,400 new. For $1,375, Grizzly will sell you that mill/drill you linked with 2" of travel. TWO.

A DP (or if funds permit, a Mill/Drill) with DRO and variable speed by dial (yes, they could do DRO w/o the variable speed by dial, but why??) is on my wishlist. Not real high on the list, as my Jet 17" DP has served me well, but I do hate changing speeds.


----------



## moke

Thanks for the great review…I have been looking at this and drooling for a couple years now. I detoured with a couple of new lathes in the last two years, but I looked at it again last night…..


----------



## copythat

UPDATE: I have been using the drill press a lot and I think it is fantastic. The ability to identify your bit, wood, and have the machine suggest the proper speed is nice. I have been drilling a lot of countersink holes and the electronic depth gauge is fantastic. Those two things make the machine worth the expense . . . at least to me.

Additionally, I purchased the NOVA fence because it was relatively inexpensive and it has proven to be ok.


















There are better fences out there but I plan to build my own in the near future. I will be going for the Stumpy Nubs X-Y axis table once I get all the parts in order.


----------



## BroncoBrian

Thanks for the update. I am probably going to buy one of these this fall. Looks like a great tool. I would choose it over the PM as well. The newest Jet is pretty great for the price though.

Your comment about the bit/wood/speed helps a lot. I imagine if I had the Jet, I would rarely change the speed unless I had a lot of the same cut to make.


----------



## Randy_H

How is the runout? I just watched the video on Rockler/Woodworkers Journal and it looks pretty bad- see 2:01 and then each sample drilling after that.


----------



## sawneck

> How is the runout? I just watched the video on Rockler/Woodworkers Journal and it looks pretty bad- see 2:01 and then each sample drilling after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Randy_H


What the heck are you talking about..How in Gods name could you possibly tell it has runout by watching a video. Thats a rhetorical question.


----------

